# First batch of the season



## meskc (Oct 26, 2020)

First batch of the season. Some Dublinger,Tillamook medium cheddar,Gouda, Black creek chedder, sharp chedder,Swiss, and cheddar jack. 3 hrs with apple pellets. Now to rest and vac seal.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice job. I smoked a bunch of dubliner last winter. It's pretty good. Finished off my smoked gouda last night in some mac n cheese


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks good. I just picked up 14 lb yesterday. I'll be smoking it this week. 

 TNJAKE
. That dublinger is some pretty good stuff!


----------



## meskc (Oct 26, 2020)

First time trying Dubliner. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks good! Definitely time to get more smoked here also.  Looks like I should try and find some dubliner myself. 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! Definitely time to get more smoked here also.  Looks like I should try and find some dubliner myself.
> 
> Ryan


Got mine at sams


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks good. I've seen and used Kerrygold butter. But haven't seen their cheese before. I'll need to get some.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2020)

I love the Kerrygold Dubliner. My current fav is Old Croc Extra Sharp.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice assortment of cheese!
It still is too hot down here to smoke cheese.
I’m out of cheese & lox too, can’t wait for some cool weather!
Al


----------

